# BC Population growth declined for 3rd straight year [BC STATS: Sept 28, 2011]



## kimufalcon (Feb 12, 2011)

*BC Population stats just out today: 2011-Q2* ( 2010-Q2 / 2009-Q2 / 2008-Q2)
Net Inter-provincial: -746 (+2031 / +3117 / +2815)
Net International: +9525 (+10338 / +11930 / +15253)
Net Natural: +3502 (+3394 / +3923 / +3375)

Total: +12281 (+15763 / +18970 / +21443)
Growth rate (annual): +1.0% (+1.6% / +1.7% / +1.7%)

BC lost 1201 to AB, but gained 493 from ON.
“In the first half of 2011, BC experienced an estimated net loss of 844 persons with the majority occurring in the second quarter. Not since the beginning of the 21st century has BC recorded consecutive net losses to other Canadian jurisdictions”

Of all the international immigrants arriving in the second quarter of 2011, 27.1% were in the 
family class, 47.7% were in the independent skilled worker class, 10.7% were in the business 
class, and only 5.0% were in the refugee class




















Chinese immigrants landing to Vancouver: 1710 - 2011Q2 
~6500 (2011- projected)
8894 (2010 total)
8975 (2009 total)
9595 (2008 total)

To summarize:
2 straight years of declining net interprovincial migration
2 straight quarters of Negative net interprovincial migration
3 straight years of declining net international migration
3 straight years of declining Chinese immigrant landing in Vancouver, set to much worsen this year (for those interested in tracking "Hot Asian Money")


http://www.bcstats.gov.bc.ca/pubs/pop/pop112h.pdf
http://www.bcstats.gov.bc.ca/pubs/pop/immdata.pdf
http://www.bcstats.gov.bc.ca/pubs/pr_pop.asp


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

* "Not since the beginning of the 21st century has BC recorded consecutive net losses to other Canadian jurisdictions”*

Big deal. From the attached Fig.1, this seems to happen about every 10 years.

*“In the first half of 2011, BC experienced an estimated net loss of 844 persons with the majority occurring in the second quarter. "*

Oh the Horror! With a population of about 5M, that would be about 0.01688%!


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

kimufalcon said:


> “In the first half of 2011, BC experienced an estimated net loss of 844 persons with the majority occurring in the second quarter. Not since the beginning of the 21st century has BC recorded consecutive net losses to other Canadian jurisdictions”





Hardly surprising given how expensive it is to live here. That said, the overall population still increased almost 1%.

"The estimated population of British Columbia
totalled 4,573,321 persons as of July 1st, 2011, for
an increase of 0.96 percent over the preceding
twelve months. The national population grew
at a slightly faster rate (+1.04%) and compared
to the other provinces BC had the sixth strongest
growth rate.""

Doesn't seem too bad all things considered.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Probably due to the HST. Taxes and fees are way too high in BC.

*cue the left-winger tax demons*


----------

